# Dislocated Shoulder



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

I actually noticed this not long after I put my female azureus into the large tank with the male, a couple months ago. Mostly I noticed that when she hopped, she would dive forward in her landing. I finally just sat and watched her for a while today and I really think her shoulder is dislocated. There is a bulge on the right side of her neck and she keeps the upper part of her arm tucked in close to her body. She seems to get around fine, though is a bit clumsy, eats like a little hoover (I'm actually more worried about the male getting enough to eat than her because she's such an aggressive eater) and has laid 3 clutches of eggs since being put in the tank with the male, the first two of which are developing well, the third is from just 2 days ago.

I've read the other threads regarding dislocated shoulders, and it seems like most people say their frogs fix themselves after a few days, but my female has been like this for at least a couple months now.

Is there anything I can do, or is it best just to leave her alone so long as she is eating and getting around alright?


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Any pictures?

D


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I was taking care of a tinc with a dislocated shoulder. What I did was hold her in my left hand and hold the foot of the dislocated limb in my right hand. Ease up the grasp of my left hand just enough for her to try to wiggle free while keeping hold of the foot. She wiggled the shoulder back into place herself. It was very quick and I could feel it snap back into place. Good as new as soon as I put her back down.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Just following up on this because I'm worried about your frog.

The tinc I was caring for had her shoulder dislocated by her aggressive mate after they were put back together for the first time. She would fall over when she tried to move and looked very uncomfortable. I hope you'll try to help your frog get her joint back into place. You noted that it's been a few months.

Really, it was easy. Let her do the moving and you don't have to worry that you are using too much force (that was my initial concern; that I would move it too much or too hard). 

Think about it, they use their shoulders for walking/hopping around. It needs to be working properly.

Please update us on how she's doing.


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

I tried doing what you said, but I was afraid of holding onto her too tight and hurting her and she is VERY slippery, so I just couldn't keep her in my hands long enough to do it. I don't want to stress her out too much, so I'll try again tomorrow.


----------

